# Where to buy sheet of polystyrene in Larnaca



## mampam (Dec 31, 2013)

I need some large sheets of polystyrene but I have no idea where to get it. Please can anybody help?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know much about what shops there are in Larnaca but I know Kokkinos who have shops in Paphos also have a shop in Larnaca. They sell all sorts of building and DIY materials so you may find what you need there.


J.X.X. TRADING CO. LTD.
56, Kyriakou Matsi Ave., 7102 Aradippou, Larnaca - Cyprus
Tel.: +357 24 66 78 20, Fax: +357 24 66 78 21


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

mampam said:


> I need some large sheets of polystyrene but I have no idea where to get it. Please can anybody help?


Try Leroy Merlin (Leroy Merlin Cyprus) they have a branch in Nicosia and are better than B&Q and Wickes rolled into one!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Rema said:


> Try Leroy Merlin (Leroy Merlin Cyprus) they have a branch in Nicosia and are better than B&Q and Wickes rolled into one!


+1 for Leroy Merlin. SWMBO has barred me from that place...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If the DIY shops like One-Stop can't help and you are looking for flat sheet try a signmaker. They will have foamex, acrylic and possibly polycarbonate.

Pete


----------

